# ASUS Hotkeys



## corby20 (May 4, 2005)

ASUS A2000 A2H

I recently took my laptop in to the local computer shop to fix an overheating problem and they updated some stuff for me and it took away the functionality from the function key.

When I press fn+F10-12 it used to mute/increase/decrease volume, now nothing happens, I cant find what to download to re-install this feature. Some help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://forge.novell.com/modules/xfmod/project/?asus-hotkeys


----------

